# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ilacet Per Semundje Psiqike

## Leila

_Po perdor emrat anglisht pasi me zor gjinden ne Shqip. Kush te doje, ti korrigjoje_ 

Ilacet per semundjet psiqike nuk sherojne semundjet psiqike, por ne shume raste, mund te ndihmojne personin te funksionoje pavaresisht nga veshtiresite e vazhdueshme. Per shembull, ilace si *chlorpromazine* mund te fikin "zerat" qe degjohen nga disa njerez me psikoze & mund te ndihmoje ata ta shikojne realitetin me paster. *Antidepresants* mund te largojne merzite ose te lehtesojne gjendjen shpirterore. Shkalla e efektit te ilaceve ndryshon prej shume faktesh qe kane te bejne me njeriun dhe semundjen qe po trajtohet.

Sa gjate duhet per nje njeri te vazhdoje trajtimet varet nga njeriu & semundja. Disa njerez te depresionuar apo te shqetesuar mund t'i duhen ilacet per nje fare kohe (ndoshta per disa muaj) dhe mos u nevojiten me perseri. Njerezit me semundje si shizofrenia apo semundje bipolare (gjithashtu semundje maniake-depresinues), ose ata qe kane depresion & shqetesim kronik, mund t'u nevojitet te marrin ilace per nje periudhe te pacaktuar.

Si c'do ilac, ilacet psikoterapike nuk prodhojne te njejtin efekt tek te gjithe. Disa njerez mund te reagojne me mire me nje ilac se sa nje tjeter. Disa mund t'u duhen ne doza me te larta se sa te tjereve. Disa kane pasoja, dhe disa te tjere nuk kane. Mosha, gjinia, madhesia & kimia e trupit, semundje fizike & trajtimet e tyre, dieta dhe zakonet (si per shembull cigarja) jane disa prej faktoreve qe mund te influencojne efektin e nje ilaci.

*Pyetje per doktorrin tuaj*

Ju & familja juaj mund te ndihmojne doktorrin te gjeje ilacin e pershtatshem per ju. Doktorri duhet te dije historine tuaj mjekesore, ilace te tjera qe po merrni, dhe plane per jeten si per shembull shpresa per te patur femije. Pasi keni marre ilacin per disa kohe, duhet ti tregoni doktorrit rezultate dhe efektet anesore, gjithashtu. FDA (Food & Drug Administration) sugjeron qe pacienti te beje pyetjet e meposhtme kur nje ilac u eshte keshilluar:

- Cfare eshte emri i ilacit & cfare eshte supozuar qe te beje?
- Si & kur duhet ta marr, dhe kur duhet te ndaloj konsumimin e ilacit?
- Cfare ushqimesh, pijesh, apo ilace te tjera duhet t'i shmangem?
- Duhet te merret ilaci me ushqim apo me barkun bosh?
- Eshte e demshem te pish pije alkolike kur je duke marre ilacet?
- Cfare jane efektet anesore & cfare duhet te bej ne qofte se ndodhin?

----------


## Leila

*Ilace antipsikotike*

Per here te pare u paraqiten ne vitet 1950 dhe kane ndihmuar shume paciente me psikoze qe te vazhdojne nje jete normale duke lehtesuar simptoma si halucinacione (vizual & degjimor) dhe mendime paranojake. Kane simptoma te tilla si ngurtesi muskujsh, dridhje, & levizje abnormale, te cilat po i shtyjne studjuesit te vazhdojne kerkimin e tyre per ilace me te mira.

Vitet 1990s pane zhvillimin e disa ilaceve per shizofrenine, te cilat quhen "antipsikotike jotipike" (c'desha une qe e mora persiper kete!  :ngerdheshje: ) Per arsyen qe ato kane me pak efekte anesore se sa ilacet e vjetra, tani ato perdoren qe ne fillim te trajtimit. Antipsikotiku jotipik i pari, *clozapine (Clorazil)* u prezantua ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes ne vitin 1990. Ne eksperimentet e para klinike, ky ilac tregonte qe ishte me i fuqishem se sa ilacet antipsikotike tradicionale apo tipike tek njerezit qe vuajne nga nje shizofreni qe reziston trajtimet dhe risku i tardive dyskinesia (nje semundje e levizjes) ishte me i ulet.

Megjithate, prej efekteve anesore te mundshme te nje semundje gjaku serioze, agranulocytosis (humbje e qelizave te bardha te gjakut te cilat luftojne infeksionin), pacientet qe marrin *clozapine* duhet te bejne analiza gjaku c'do 1-2 jave. Shqetesimet & cmimi i analizave te gjakut dhe ilaci, vete, e veshtiresojne mirembajtjen e *clozapine* per shume njerez. *Clozapine*, prap se prap, vazhdon te jete ilaci i zgjedhur per pacientet qe kane shizofreni qe rezistojne trajtimet.

Disa ilace te tjera antipsikotike jotipike jane zhvilluar pasi u prezantuar *clozapine*:
- *risperidone (Risperdal)*
- *olanzapine (Zyprexa)*
- *quetiapine (Seroquel)*
- *ziprasidone (Geodon)*
Secila ka efekte anesore, por gjeneralisht, keto ilace jane me te tolerueshme se sa ilacet e vjetra.

Te gjitha keto ilace kane vendin e tyre ne trajtimin e shizofrenise dhe doktorret do zgjedhin midis tyre. Ata do konsiderojne simptomat e pacientit, mosha, pesha, dhe histori personale/mjekesore te familjes.

Disa ilace jane teper te fuqishme, dhe doktorri mund te keshilloje nje doze te vogel. Per ilacet e tjera qe nuk jane shume te fuqishme nje doze me te larte mund te keshillohet.

Ndryshe nga disa ilace te porositura nga doktorri (te cilat duhet te merren disa here ne dite), disa ilace antipsikotike mund te merren vetem 1 here ne dite. Qe te pakesojne efekte anesore gjate dites, si per shembull pergjumesi, disa ilace mund te merren ne darke. Disa ilace antipsikotike mund te jepen 1 apo 2 here ne muaj me gjilpere.

Me e shumta e efekteve anesore te ilaceve antipsikotike jane te buta. Shume prej tyre pakesohen apo zhduken pas disa javeve te para te trajtimit. Keto perfshijne gjumesia, rrahje e shpejte e zemres, dhe marramendje kur ndryshon pozicionin.

Disa njerez vejne peshe kur marrin keto ilace dhe u duhet te kujdesen per dieten & ushtrimet fizike qe te kontrollojne peshen e tyre. Efekte te tjera anesore mund te perfshijne ne probleme ne aftesite/interesi seksual, probleme me periodat menstruale, djegje lekure nga dielli, ose irritime te lekures. Ne qofte se nje efekt anesor shfaqet, duhet ti tregoni nje doktorri. Ai/ajo mund te keshilloje nje ilac tjeter, ndryshoje dozen ose orarin e amrrjes se ilaceve, ose mund te keshilloje nje ilac tjeter qe te pakesoje efektet anesore.

Ashtu sic ndryshon reagimi i njerezve me ilacet antipsikotike, ashtu ndryshon edhe sa shpejt gjendja e tyre permiresohet. Disa simptoma zhduken brenda disa diteve; te tjerat marrin jave apo muaj. Shume njerez shikojne permiresim brenda 6 javeve te trajtimit. Ne qofte se s'ka permiresim, doktorri mund te provoje nje ilac tjeter. Doktorri s'mund te thote qe ne fillim cili ilac do ndihmoje pacientin. Shume here, njeriu duhet te provoje disa ilace perpara se te gjeje nje qe e ndihmon.

Ne qofte se nje njeri ndihet me mire ose komplet ne rregull, ilaci s'duhet ndaluar pa i folur doktorrit. Mund te jete e domosdoshme qe te vazhdosh ta marresh ilacin qe te vazhdosh te ndihesh mire. Ne qofte se, pas nje keshillimi me doktorrin, merrni vendimin qe mos vazhdoni ilacet, eshte e rendesishme te vazhdosh se keshilluari me doktorrin edhe pse nuk i merrni me ilacet.

Shume njerez me crregullim bipolar, per shembull, u duhet nje ilac antipsikotik per nje kohe te shkurter gjate nje episodi maniak deri sa ilaci stabilizues merr efekt. Ne anen tjeter, disa njerezve mund tu duhet te marrin ilace antipsikotike per nje kohe shume te gjate. Keta njerez kane nje shizofreni kronike, ose kane nje histori me episode shizofrenike te perseritura, dhe ka mundesi te semuren perseri.

Gjithashtu, ne disa situata, nje person qe ka perjetuar nje ose dy episode te ashpra mund ti duhet te marri ilace per nje kohe te pacaktuar. Ne keso raste, mund te vazhdohet me medikamente, te cilat ne dozen me te ulet te mundshme do te mund te mbajne kontroll te simptomeve. Ne keto situata, ilaci mund te vazhdohet me nje doze sa me te ulet qe te mbajne kontroll te simptomave. Kjo menyre, e quajtur trajtimi i mirembajtjes, parandalon riparaqitjen e semundjes tek shume njerez dhe i pakeson apo asgjeson simptomet tek tjeret.

----------


## shkodrane82

Leila ato emrat e ilaceve jane same edhe ne shqip ndoshta mund ti thojne me pak ndrysh pa theks po eshte e njejta...
Keshtu ska asgje per korigjim... :buzeqeshje: 
Teme e Lezetshme....

----------


## shkodrane82

Depresantet jane droga me veprim ne sistemin nervor qendror, qe kane nje efekt qetesues ose gjumedhenes. Grupi i pergjithshem permbledh alkoolin, anesteziket, barbituratet, drogat kunder ankthit, dhe qetesuesit( sic jane Libriumi dhe Valiumi).
Depresanet ne doza te lehta jane qetesuese, ne doza te medha japin gjume dhe ka super doza qe te vejne ne gjendje kome ose vdekje.Gjithashtu kane dhe shume efekte shtese, dhe sidomos kur pini alkool ato do ju vejne ne gjume tejmase.
*Alkooli* eshte droga depresante qe sot perdoret me shpesh. Ne kultura te ndryshme ne te gjithe boten, alkooli etilik pranohet gjeresisht di nje intoksikant i ligjshem.
Alkooli kalon shpejt ne rrymen e gjakut prej stomakut dhe zorreve, pastaj metabolizohet ne melci, ku kthehet ne dioksid karboni dhe uje.
*Barbituratet* jane droga qe mund te perdoren per qetesim te lehte (Amobarbitali) 
anestezi (Metoheksitali), dhe per trajtimin e pagjumesise (Nembutal ose Sekonal), 
ose ankthit (Fenobarbitali). Ato shtensinojne muskujt, prodhojne nje gjendje euforie dhe me shtimin e dozave gjume.
*Qetesuesit Kunderankth* Benzodiazepina, kloridiazepoksidi (Libriumi) doli per here te pare ne treg ne 1960. Libriumi dhe Valiumi jane nder drogat e keshilluara me gjeresisht ne SHBA per t'u perdorur si qetesues te lehte kunderankth.Nga mbiperdorimi i ketyre depresanteve mund te kesh agresivitet dhe corientim.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga shkodrane82_ 
> *Alkooli eshte droga depresante*


E pra, thuaju ketyre kalamajve qe alkoli eshte sedativ dhe i ben impotente se besojne te kunderten   :i qetë:

----------


## shkodrane82

Ja ate smundem me e thane se varet nga lloji i personalitetit dhe i trashigemise, se vetem Briddell & Wilson e kane vertetuar se mund ul reagueshmerine seksuale te njerezit..
Vec per dy psikologe nuk merakosim njerezit....:P

----------


## Leila

*Ilace Antimaniake*

Crregullimi bipolar eshte e karakterizuar me ndryshime ciklike te gjendjes shpirterore: lartesia (mania)/ ulje (depresioni) ekstreme. Ndryshimi i ndjenjave varet nga personi. Tek disa ndryshon nga dita ne dite, tek disa te tjere kjo merr disa muaj.

Kur njerezit kane nje episod manik, mund te jene teper aktive, flasin shume, kane shume energji dhe u nevojiten me pak ore gjumi se sa flejne normalisht. Ne bisede, ata mund te ndryshojne subjektin shume shpejt, sikur nuk po munden ti shprehin mendimet e tyre me shpejtesi te mjaftueshme. Zakonisht, ata nuk munden te kushtojne vemendje per shume kohe, dhe mund te hutohen shume lehte. Ndo nje here, disa njerez jane teper te merzitur ose gjaknxehte, dhe mund te kene ide te gabuara per poziten apo rendesine e tyre ne bote. Mund te jene teper te gezuar dhe plot me skema dhe plane qe mund te perfshijne vendime biznesi apo romantike. Shume here tregojne gjykime teper te dobeta kur marrin vendime. Mania e pa-trajtuar, mund te keqesohet ne gjendje psikotike.

Ne nje cikel te depresionuar, nje person mund te ndihet shume keq; mund te kete probleme te perqendrohet, mund te jene te lodhur (pa energji), me mendime ose veprime te ngadalta; ndryshime ne oreks ose gjum (zakonisht flejne ose hajne me shume); ndjenja te pashpresa, pavlefshmerie, me faj, dhe ndo nje here, mendime per vetevrasje.

Lithium

- ilaci i pare qe perdoret per te trajtuar crregullimin bipolar
- barazon ndjenjat manike apo te depresionuara
- eshte nje ilac qe vazhdon te jepet gjithnje (jo vetem kur pacienti eshte manik apo i depresinuar)
- edhe pse pakeson simptomat e crregullimit bipolar brenda 5-14 dite, mund te marri jave ose disa muaj deri sa kjo semundje te jete nen kontroll
- ilace antipsikotike merren ndo nje here per te pakesuar simptomat manike ne ditet e para, deri sa lithium te marri efekt
- antidepressants mund t'i shtohen lithiumit kur pacienti te jete ne fazen e depresionuar
- n.q.s. jepen ne mungesen e lithium ose nje ilac tjeter qe stabilizon ndjenjat, antidepressants mund ta bejne pacientin manik
- fatkeqesisht, lithium mund te mos i ndihmoje disa njerez me semundjen bipolare
- reagimi i trajtimit me lithium ndryshon me c'do njeri, keshtu qe nuk mund te parashikohet
- analizat e gjakut (rregullisht) jane nje pjese e rendesishme e trajtimit me lithium (n.q.s. eshte dhene shume pak, lithium nuk do kete efekt, por n.q.s. shume i eshte dhene pacientit, disa efekte anesore mund te ndodhin)

_Efektet anesore te lithium_

- lodhje
- te qenet i  pergjumur
- pafuqi
- dridhje dore
- shtim i etjes & urinimit
- ngritje peshe

Per frike te komplikimeve, doktorret mund te mos i japin pacientit lithium n.q.s. pacienti ka probleme me zemren, veshkat, tiroid, epilepsi ose demtim truri. Grate qe duan te mbeten shtatzane duhet te dijne qe lithium ngren perqindjen e problemeve te femijes ne lindje. Nje mbidoze te lithium mund te jete jete-kercenuese. Njerezit qe marrin lithium, duhet ti tregojne c'do doktorri (perfshij densitet) per te gjitha ilacet qe po marrin.

Anticonvulsants

- nje tjeter menyre si te trajtosh simptomat manike
- trajton krizat

(.1.) _Depakote_ trajtimi i pare alternativ per njerezit me crregullim bipolar
- divalproex sodium

_Efektet anesore te Depakote_

- dhimbje koke
- shikim dyfish
- marramendje
- ankth
- hutim

Analiza te melcise jane te domosdoshme perpara se te filloni terapine dhe c'do 6 muaj me pas.

(.2.) _Tegretol_
- carbamazepine

(.3.) _Lamictal_
- lamotrigine

(.4.)_Neurontin_
- gabapentin

(.5.) _Topamax_
- topiramate

*Ilace antidepresive (qetesues)*

- Per me shume informacion mbi depresionin, mund te shikonin temen
*Forumi Shqiptar > Rubrikat >Mjeku per ju >Depresioni* http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21996

- doktorri zgjedh antidepressant duke u nisur nga simptomat e pacientit
- ilacet duhen marre per te pakten 6-8 jave perpara se kene efekt
- n.q.s. pacienti ka pak ose asnje ndryshim me simptomat e depresionit pas 6-8 javesh, doktorri mund t'i japi ose shtoje nje ilac tjeter si p.sh. lithium

MAOI monoamine oxidase inhibitors

- ilac qetesues qe ndihmon njerezit e depresionuar te cilet nuk reaguan prej ilaceve te tjera qetesuese
- gjithashtu perdoren per te trajtuar crregullimin bipolar

_MAOIs qe perdoren per trajtimin e depresionit jane:_

(.1.) _Nardil_
- phenelzine

(.2.) _Parnate_
- tranylcypromine

(.3.) _Marplan_
- isocarboxazid

Njerezit qe perdorin keto 3 MAOIs kane frenime ushqimesh te caktuar. Ky fakt i ka ndaluar shume njerez prej perdorjes se ketyre ilaceve.

SSRI selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors

_SSRIs qe perdoren per trajtimin e depresionit jane:_

(.1.) _Prozac_
- fluoxetine

(.2.) _Zoloft_
- sertraline

(.3.) _Luvox_
- fluvoxamine

(.4.) _Paxil_
- paroxetine

(.5.) _Celexa_
- citalopram

Efekte anesore te ilaceve qetesues

- goja e thate 
- kapsllek
- probleme te fishkezes se urines
- probleme seksuale
- shikim jo i paster
- marramendje
- te qenet i  pergjumur
- rrahja e zemres e shtuar

Ilacet e reja (perfshij SSRIs) kane efekte anesore te ndryshme, si p.sh.:

- probleme seksuale
- dhimbje koke
- mund te ndihesh sikur te vjen te peshtjelle apo perzjerje
- nervozim & pagjumesi
- agjitacion (trazim)
- secila prej ketyre efekteve anesore mund te perforcohen n.q.s. nje SSRI eshte kombinuar me ilace te tjera si MAOI

Doktorri duhet te pajisi pacientin me nje liste te ushqimeve qe *nuk* i lejohen. MAOIs nuk duhen kombinuar me ilace te tjera qetesuese, sidomos SSRIs. Ilacet nuk duhen perziere me ilace te tjera pa lejen e doktorrit, dhe nuk duhen huazuar nga dikush tjeter. Doktorret (ose cdokush tjeter qe mund t'ju japi ilace si p.sh. dentistet) duhet te jene ne dijeni per llojin dhe dozen e ilaceve qe po merrni.

Disa njerez mund te jene teper te dhene pas ilaceve qe po marrin, keshtu qe nuk mund ta lejne menjehere. Doktorret keshillojne qe keta njerez te marrin gjithnje e me pak prej ketyre ilave, gradualisht, deri sa mos u duhet me.

----------


## kolombi

Ekzekutuese ti mir ben qe na ben te njohur ,por zoti na ruajt qofshim larg kesaj semundje ,pacientet e se ciles veshtiresia dhe vete jeta i kane shtuaret rradhet.

----------

